# 60 gallon stocking, zebra obliquidens and ?



## Floridagirl

Hi all. I have a 60 gallon that I want to put my 6 zebra obliquedens in. 2/4 ratio. They have been growing out in a 90 gallon with mbuna. I would like to put them in with Peacocks or Another Vic group that have a more protein rich diet than the mbuna do. 
I would be shipping fish in with many great options. The 60 gallon is standard 55 gallon footprint put, but slightly taller. What would yo do?


----------



## DJRansome

You want a peacock or hap that is pretty brave to go with the astatotilapia in a 55G. Brave peacocks like jacobfreigergi or hybrids are not always ideal for 48x12.

Peacock? Maybe a red shoulder?

Hap? Maybe electra?

I had to remove latifasciata from a hap and peacock tank, but I had the wimpier haps and peacocks in that tank.


----------



## Floridagirl

Thanks, DJ. Hope you are well! Haven't been on in a while. Moved 3 times the last 5 years, but we are back in Florida in our forever home. I've been looking at scenarios all week. My 15 Tropheus are ready to leave the 60 for the 90. I saw an interesting tank that was Tropheus, Yellow Labs and the Zebra Obliquedens. I'm now thinking of my Tropheus Kiriza II with white Labs and these guys. I've never been a fan of mixing lakes, but, now, I think I might give this a go, and move the other Mbuna in the 90 to the 55. I can readjust later need be. It would be nice to have a peacock group though.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak

Man...I wish I was in Florida. Last night, we had a late frost. Hopefully, my plants are alright. The week before, we had a high of 93...smh.


----------

